# Myopathy



## Megan1818 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello 
I was wondering if there is anyone here who has/had myopathy caused from thyroid disease. Or, if there is info on this forum how do I do a search for it? It would be nice to talk to someone who has been there. Just to let folks know, I don't have any diagnosis at this time. I have had symptoms involving muscles since February 2011. I had a neuro do a nerve conduction study in April 2012 and the emg came out abnormal. It seems at this point in time that my thyroid is hyperactive. Just would like to speak with someone who has had a similar experience. 
Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Megan, toward the top of your screen, just above the ads, you should see a "Search" button in a row of buttons. I have the best luck when I click the posts option (as opposed to the threads option).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Megan1818 said:


> Hello
> I was wondering if there is anyone here who has/had myopathy caused from thyroid disease. Or, if there is info on this forum how do I do a search for it? It would be nice to talk to someone who has been there. Just to let folks know, I don't have any diagnosis at this time. I have had symptoms involving muscles since February 2011. I had a neuro do a nerve conduction study in April 2012 and the emg came out abnormal. It seems at this point in time that my thyroid is hyperactive. Just would like to speak with someone who has had a similar experience.
> Thanks


Here is some info for you! I have had it big time!

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, Megan,

I've had myopathy and thyroid disease, but never had an EMG and in my case, never connected the two. [Mine was related to statins, drugs for diabetes, vaccines, and an autoimmune form of Muscular Dystrophy.]

But I googled the terms "abnormal EMG" "thyroid" and came up with the following that might be of interest to you:

http://www.medlink.com/medlinkcontent.asp

Written in the 90's it seems to be an appropriate paper.

The following link has to do with the type of MD that I have [Limb Girdle]:

http://www.neuroweb.us/chapters/progressive muscle weakness/text.htm
[Check the section "Endocrine Myopathies."]


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

ca-lynn,
what are your symptoms of muscular dystrophy or myopathy? how did it begin?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Simple: I couldn't walk.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a friend in Massachusetts who was diagnosed with the earliest symptoms of hypothyroidism maybe 6 months ago and put on a very low dose of Synthroid. I'm guessing maybe 3 months later she went in for a routine checkup and as part of all that was given a tetanus shot. Within days Leslie's feet, from her calves down, started tingling 24/7. Things got worse and eventually she was referred to two different neurologists.

I do not know if the tetanus shot triggered her symptoms or not but she has not been able to work until very recently and she is only working parttime.

In another thread, I'm going to explain my latest thyroid adventures - being hospitalized (ER) twice, changing doctors, etc. Several weeks before everything finally caved-in on me, my husband had insisted I see his Internist and the #1 question the doctor asked me was if I'd recently had a tetanus shot? I hadn't - but two weeks later, my friend did...and she is still having neurological symptoms.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

WHOA!

I went in for a dTap [tetanus booster] about 4 years ago and within a few days my legs were 3 times the size. No reason for it except the booster. Called the doc, they never heard of that reaction. Called the FDA - they acted like I was nuts. Called the manufacturer and of course they couldn't be bothered listening. Called the CDC and registered an adverse reaction. Everyone told me it was not possible.

It took almost 3 months before my legs returned to normal. My endocrinologist decided to "flush me out" with Torsemide, an Rx diuretic, which worked. The concern was Guillaine-Barre disease.

Now of course, they recognize this as a very rare reaction.

I want to caution people to continue to get Tetanus shots because the odds of something like this happening are so very, very rare.


----------



## Megan1818 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies. I've been pretty busy lately and will come back to post more soon. 

Octavia -thanks for the info

Andros if you don't mind me asking, how is your myopathy now? Has treatment helped at all?

Ca-lynn - I'm sorry that happened to you. How are you now? Is your myopathy treatable?

I do have my first appointment with an endo tomorrow, so I will be back to post. I can't believe I got in so quickly!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Two things cause myopathy for me:

1. tDap boosters: resolved with the use of Lasix to flush it out of my system.

2. statin drugs [cholesterol drugs]; resolved by going off statins. Within a week I was back to normal.

So I'm fine, thanks. Lessons learned.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

right now we are waiting to see what happens when all is said and done with my thyroid to determine if the pain in my muscles is being caused by my thyroid or if I have developed fibromyalgia. I have had all the other testing, so this is the only thing left to rule out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Megan1818 said:


> Thanks all for your replies. I've been pretty busy lately and will come back to post more soon.
> 
> Octavia -thanks for the info
> 
> ...


I no longer have myopathy! I am euthyroid on my thyroxine replacement and have been for years.

Hope you found the links helpful!

Let us hear from you after your appt. tomorrow!


----------



## Megan1818 (Oct 22, 2012)

CA-Lynn and Andros, glad to hear the myopathy was resolved for you both. It gives me hope that whatever may be wrong with me may get better 

I found the links very interesting. Thank you for posting them!!!

I saw my endo and he seems very nice. He didn't seem to think that my numbers were that out of wack, so he sent me off for more bloodwork. I had tsh, t3, t4 (can't remember if it said free), glucose, cortisol, TSI and TPO checked out. I go back to see him on the 19th. I also have an appointment in Jan for an ultrasound. I am happy it didn't take long to see him at all!

Minli I am interested to know your results.

Something else interesting... I had a tetunus shot (sp?) and one for rubella after I had my daughter.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Megan1818 said:


> CA-Lynn and Andros, glad to hear the myopathy was resolved for you both. It gives me hope that whatever may be wrong with me may get better
> 
> I found the links very interesting. Thank you for posting them!!!
> 
> ...


Hope you can share your test results and ranges us with us when they come in.

"Where there is life, there is hope!" Always.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, very interesting that it happened after your Tetanus shot. How long after?

Mine was within days.


----------



## Megan1818 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi 

Andros - because I've been a such a scatter brain, I forgot to ask for copies of the test results!

CA-Lynn - my symptoms didn't start until approx. 2 months after


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I would NOT be inclined to blame the tetanus shot in your case.


----------



## Megan1818 (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with you CA-Lynn. It sounds as though it would have happened immediately after, not months later.


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> Here is some info for you! I have had it big time!
> 
> Myopathy from hyper.
> http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism
> ...


Andros! I had a thyrotoxic myopathy as well! Overmedicated 2.5 years, now 5 months of normal thyroid labs. How long did you have too much thyroid hormone in your body and HOW long did it take to feel 100% again? Thank you!


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Megan1818 said:


> CA-Lynn and Andros, glad to hear the myopathy was resolved for you both. It gives me hope that whatever may be wrong with me may get better
> 
> I found the links very interesting. Thank you for posting them!!!
> 
> ...


Megan - May I ask how are you doing now? Are you better? I have a thyrotoxic myopathy as well. Thanks!


----------

